# swimming pool sicily



## joaephine123 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am still having trouble finding how to get planning permission to build a swimming pool in Iria in Sicily cn anyone tell me who to go to for planning permission for pools. Comes under Sant Agata di Militello.
Thanks
Josephine


----------

